# musical terms dictionary



## SPR (Nov 12, 2008)

I think I could use a dictonary of music terms. Seems like I am frequently grasping for the exact translation of 'ma non troppo' or 'cantible e mesto'...

does anyone have a recomendation or have one they like?

eg: http://www.amazon.com/Hal-Leonard-Pocket-Music-Dictionary/dp/0793516544


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Here you go: http://www.dolmetsch.com/musictheorydefs.htm .


----------



## SPR (Nov 12, 2008)

That looks like a nice reference. Thanks! I will bookmark that.

I am however, looking for something in book form. I dont always want to boot up the laptop or reach for the iPhone.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

On my desk here I use this one:
The Concise Oxford Dictionary of Music, by Michael Kennedy (Third Edition - 1980)

It appears Amazon has this in a hardcover edition for cheap if one gets a used book.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

SPR said:


> That looks like a nice reference. Thanks! I will bookmark that.
> 
> I am however, looking for something in book form. I dont always want to boot up the laptop or reach for the iPhone.


You're welcome. I noticed your link only after posting and I left the Dolmetsch link as it is just in case someone else comes here searching for an online reference.


----------

